# Elbow pads for big rider. Fox launch or Fox Titan pro



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I need some elbow pads. I am looking at Fox Launch or Fox Titan. They both say the extra large will fit 11-20 inch in the top opening. Becasue I like to lift weights, and have "huge guns", I'm leaning twards tthe fox titan becuase I'm worried the Lauch will be thight slipping over my arms. Just looking for some feedback from guys that like to body build and wear armor and have huge cannons. I'm open to other pads, just looking for something that is a good fit, will not slip and fit big riders.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

Although I have skinny arms, I do have some opinions on the pads you are considering. I have the Fox Launch pads, but I fell onto a rock directly on the pad and hurt my elbow, so I immediately started looking for new pads. The Fox Launch pads also slipped down towards my wrists while I was riding.

I ordered the Fox Titan pads, but I was really disappointed when I tried them on. The protection didn't wrap around my elbow enough to protect all the bone, so I returned them. 

The most serious protection I could find were the Dainese and POC pads, which are both expensive. I ordered the POCS, and when I tried them on, they covered my entire elbow. I decided to cut the tags off and give them a try. A few weeks later I went over the bars, and landed left elbow first in the middle of the trail. My elbow was fine. Another thing I really like about the POC's is that they don't slip. The POC's do have a sleeve and two elastic bands that you have to shinny your elbow into, so that may not work for you (I just checked the POC sizing chart and they only go up to 13.8 inches for the biceps, so no go.)

So I guess I would advise getting the Fox Titans.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks happy riding, that's def helpful. Does anyone with upper arms 15 inches use the large POC VPD? I might have to go with the POC bone arm just so I know they won't be too small to fit.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

I thought you needed a 20" opening?


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Above, I was looking at the fox because it the top opening is 11-20 inch. My upper arm is 15 inches.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

*Fox Launch*

I don't pump iron or know my arm size stats, but I'm a solid 6' 200lbs with proportional arms. I usually wear a L in everything. I just tried on a pair of Fox Launch elbow pads at my LBS, and was really surprised how loose the L/XL size was. I couldn't get it to stay tight even in the store, let alone bombing down the trail. I tried on a bunch of different pads, then settled on the S/M Launches. They are snug, but felt the best by far. Don't tell anyone! I would say the L/XL should fit your massive guns.


----------

